# whether = aunque / tanto si



## fernanduz

Hullo!
Whether es igual a if=si.
Pero también:
Wheter=aunque, tanto si.
El ejemplo que tenemos: 
 I'm staying here, 'whether' or not you are.
Me quedaré aquí, 'tanto si' estás 'como' si no. No sé si este 'como' es like o as,  pero me parece un elemento extraño en la traducción. Entonces concluyo: 
No es cierto que 'whether' pueda ser reemplazado por 'tanto si' en la traducción. 
¿Qué traducciones se les ocurre para whether? También se me ocurre: 'whether'='si sí':
Me quedo acá, si sí o no vos estés. El subjuntivo de to be aquí luce apropiado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, *si sí o no *es una construcción que me suena ajena, en mi tierra no se usa. Yo diría *tanto si estás como si no*, o bien *estés o no*.

Un saludo


----------



## Touchito

Hola, fernanduz,

En mi opinión, está Usted en lo correcto, sólo que no se vaya a enredar con eso de si "como = like o as", porque en *esa particular* traducción de la palabra "whether" (tanto si estás como si no) ya queda incluido el "como".  Otra forma como que puede traducirse "whether" es "sea que" o "ya sea que".

Espero ayude.

Saludos desde Las Vegas, Nevada.
Touchito (Mexican)


----------



## fernanduz

¿'Tanto si' te parece entonces una buena traducción para 'whether'? 
Estuve pensando que 'aunque'='whether' es también es correcta: me quedaré acá, 'aunque' estés o no.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero *aunque* no permite esa dualidad, en mi opinión: _aunque estés/aunque no estés_, pero no ambas cosas a la vez. *Tanto si....como si no* es la idea apropiada, entiendo.

Un saludo


----------



## fernanduz

¡Y pensar que 'aunque' está en el diccionario!, aunque el ejemplo que aparece en él es relativo a 'tanto si', no a 'aunque'. 
No sé si: me iré, 'aunque' no lo quiera=I''ll leave, 'whether' he doesn't like it, 
podría servir como ejemplo válido para 'aunque'.


----------



## fernanduz

Claro: whether=ya sea que 
sustituye a 'tanto si'.
Nos queda:
"Me estoy quedando aquí, 'ya sea que' te quedes o te vayas.
Es para el diccionario.


----------



## micafe

"Whether you like it or not" - Yo traduzco esta frase *"ya sea que te guste o no". *

No sé por qué "ya", tal vez se pueda omitir: *"Sea que te guste o no". *


----------



## Lurrezko

micafe said:


> "Whether you like it or not" - Yo traduzco esta frase *"ya sea que te guste o no". *
> 
> No sé por qué "ya", tal vez se pueda omitir: *"Sea que te guste o no". *



De hecho, y en mi uso, con el subjuntivo se puede suprimir hasta el _sea que_: *te guste o no*. Como decía más arriba, *estés o no* me sonaría de lo más natural.


----------



## echinocereus

Hola, fernanduz,  Si comprendo lo que estás preguntando, quieres comprender los usos de “whether” y “whether or not” en inglés.  Te puedo mencionar lo siguiente:

“Si” en español se traduce de dos maneras en inglés dependiendo del uso de la palabra; una de esas traducciones es “if” _(para introducir #1 una cláusula adverbial” en una oración condicional) _y “whether” o “whether or not” _(para introducir #2 una cláusula nominativa o #3 una variación de la cláusula adverbial #1)._

Ejemplos:
1) Si tú te quedas aquí, yo me quedo también.  
If you stay here, I’ll stay here too.
_    (Nota que if es la única traducción apropiada de si en esta oración.  Mi decisión depende de la tuya.)_

2) Dime si te quedas aquí _(o no)_.
    Tell me if you are staying here _(or not)_.
    Tell me whether you are staying here _(or not)._
    Tell me whether _(or not)_ you are staying here.
_    (Nota que la cláusula con si es una cláusula nominativa, siendo el complemento de di, y en inglés podemos decir if o whether para traducir si y podemos agregar or not si el locutor ha incluido “o no.”  Para mí las opciones con “whether” son las más correctas en esta clase de cláusula.)_

3) Si tú te quedas o no, yo me quedo aquí. 
If you stay or not, I’ll stay here.
Whether you stay or not, I’ll stay here.
Whether or not you stay here, I’ll stay here. 
_    (Nota que esta oración es una variación de #1 y en este caso el anglófono puede escoger entre las tres opciones para traducir si o no y las tres se consideran correctas.  Esta vez mi decisión no depende de la tuya.)_

Espero que estas observaciones te ayuden.


----------



## echinocereus

Perdón, otros foreros, si yo he repetido algo que Uds. ya hayan mencionado pero cuando yo empecé a escribir my aporte en WORD no había otras respuestas para la pregunta de Fernanduz y no vi los otros aportes hasta después de cliquear en "post quick reply."


----------



## Lurrezko

echinocereus said:


> 3) Si tú te quedas o no, yo me quedaré _(o quedo)_ aquí.
> If you stay or not, I’ll stay here.
> Whether you stay or not, I’ll stay here.
> Whether or not you stay here, I’ll stay here.
> _    (Nota que esta oración es una variación de #1 y en este caso el anglófono puede escoger entre las tres opciones para traducir si o no y las tres se consideran correctas.  Esta vez mi decisión no depende de la tuya.)_



*Si tú te quedas o no, yo me quedaré aquí *es una construcción que no he oído nunca y que me sobresalta. ¿Tú crees que es correcta?

Un saludo


----------



## echinocereus

Me parece, Lurrezko, que esta vez, tratando yo de crear una serie de ejemplos casi iguales, pero sutilmente diferentes, para explicar algo en la gramática española, me he equivocado en algo importante.  Y tú, de manera muy cortés, me has señalado eso.  ¿Podía haber presentado una oración correcta en español si hubiera dejado solamente la opción "Si tú te quedas o no, yo me quedo aquí"?   Y gracias, Lurrezko.


----------



## Lurrezko

echinocereus said:


> Me parece, Lurrezko, que esta vez, tratando yo de crear una serie de ejemplos casi iguales, pero sutilmente diferentes, para explicar algo en la gramática española, me he equivocado en algo importante.  Y tú, de manera muy cortés, me has señalado eso.  ¿Podía haber presentado una oración correcta en español si hubiera dejado solamente la opción "Si tú te quedas o no, yo me quedo aquí"?   Y gracias, Lurrezko.



Nada, un placer, pero lo pregunté por prevención porque tu español es impecable y el mundo hispanohablante es enorme, uno nunca sabe qué es lo correcto en otro lugar. En mi tierra, diríamos:

_Tanto si te quedas como si no, yo me quedo aquí.
Te quedes o no, yo me quedo aquí._

Un saludo


----------



## chileno

Lurrezko said:


> *Si tú te quedas o no, yo me quedaré aquí *es una construcción que no he oído nunca y que me sobresalta. ¿Tú crees que es correcta?
> 
> Un saludo



Hola:

¿Te sobresalta porque es gramaticalmente incorrecta o no se usa así (suena rara)?


----------



## Lurrezko

chileno said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Te sobresalta porque es gramaticalmente incorrecta o no se usa así (suena rara)?



Me sobresalta porque me suena rara, como si fuera una estructura de otro idioma. Si me pusieran un cuchillo en el pescuezo, diría que es incorrecta, pero uno nunca sabe, amigo chileno.


----------



## fernanduz

Agradezco vuestros aportes a W. R. 
Una cosa me sorprendió del hilo: 
Whether = omitible.
Volviendo al ejemplo de Word Reference: 
 I'm staying here, 'whether' or not you are.
 Estaré aquí, estés tú o no. La conjunción desaparece en la traducción.


----------



## JennyTW

A mí me pasa exactamente lo mismo con la versión inglesa: "if you stay or not, I'll stay here."  No me suena nada bien. Compara "I'll go whether you let me or not" con "I'll go if you let me or not". Con ese orden creo se aprecia más todavía.


----------



## echinocereus

Lo siento, Amigos, llamen mis esfuerzos aquí hoy un fracaso total. Tuve buenas intenciones, pero parece que no debí haber contribuido a este hilo. Tengo vergüenza. A propósito, Jenny, quizás sea cuestión otra vez de AE o Be, pero todavía no me suena mal "if you stay or not, I'll stay here." 

Nota más tarde:  Acabo de leer otra vez mi aporte largo arriba y creo que si me equivoqué fue en mi creación de ejemplos en español.  Por eso, les pido disculpas a Uds. los hispanohablantes.  Como ya mencioné, a veces trato de hacer ejemplos cortos y sencillos que son casi iguales pero levemente diferentes para enfatizar algo.  Todavía tengo confianza en lo que escribí referente a los usos de if, whether y whether or not, por lo menos en AE.

Gracias por su tolerancia.


----------



## fernanduz

Y descubrí otra cosa: 
Whether tiene la misma fonética que weather (clima).
Lo siento, pero el inglés me supera.


----------



## Lurrezko

fernanduz said:


> Y descubrí otra cosa:
> Whether tiene la misma fonética que weather (clima).
> Lo siento, pero el inglés me supera.



Ah, entonces:

_Weather you like it or not = Te guste o no el tiempo que hace._

No te preocupes, hombre, dejará de superarte con un poco de paciencia.

Un saludo


----------



## echinocereus

Fernanduz, lo que describes de la pronunciación de "whether" y "weather" es verdad en la costa del noreste de EE.UU. En el medio de EE.UU. sí se pronuncian las dos palabras de manera diferente. En mi experiencia en el medio de mi país se pronuncia "wh" de "whether" con algún sonido como una exhalación. Yo no sé exactamente cómo describir el sonido pero incluye la "w" y la "h." En el oeste de mi país hay tantas personas que se han mudado allí desde otras partes de EE.UU. que la pronunciación es diferente de una persona a otra. No puedo decir con seguridad cómo se pronuncia "wh" en el sur de mi país o bien en el UK. Sería interesante oír una respuesta de otros anglófonos.


----------



## obz

fernanduz said:


> Y descubrí otra cosa:
> Whether tiene la misma fonética que weather (clima).
> Lo siento, pero el inglés me supera.



Es de los numerosos homónimos que tenemos, prepárate.


----------



## chileno

Lurrezko said:


> Me sobresalta porque me suena rara, como si fuera una estructura de otro idioma. Si me pusieran un cuchillo en el pescuezo, diría que es incorrecta, pero uno nunca sabe, amigo chileno.




Entiendo, yo tampoco la usaría, pero no le podía ver lo malo gramaticalmente, así que pregunté. 

Tú sabes que de gramática no sé nada.


Gracias.


----------



## JennyTW

echinocereus said:


> Lo siento, Amigos, llamen mis esfuerzos aquí hoy un fracaso total. Tuve buenas intenciones, pero parece que no debí haber contribuido a este hilo. Tengo vergüenza. A propósito, Jenny, quizás sea cuestión otra vez de AE o Be, pero todavía no me suena mal "if you stay or not, I'll stay here."
> 
> Nota más tarde:  Acabo de leer otra vez mi aporte largo arriba y creo que si me equivoqué fue en mi creación de ejemplos en español.  Por eso, les pido disculpas a Uds. los hispanohablantes.  Como ya mencioné, a veces trato de hacer ejemplos cortos y sencillos que son casi iguales pero levemente diferentes para enfatizar algo.  Todavía tengo confianza en lo que escribí referente a los usos de if, whether y whether or not, por lo menos en AE.
> 
> Gracias por su tolerancia.



No tienes que sentir vergüenza ni pedir disculpas. Tus aportes siempre son tan valiosas y un pequeño fallo lo tiene cualquiera. Respeto a la fase en inglés, será eso seguramente. Otra de las diferencias entre AE y BE.


----------



## loudspeaker

echinocereus said:


> No puedo decir con seguridad cómo se pronuncia "wh" en el sur de mi país o bien en el UK. Sería interesante oír una respuesta de otros anglófonos.




En Escocia la 'wh' de, por ejemplo, 'what', 'whirled', 'whisky' se pronuncia aspirando la 'h': hwat, hwirled, hwisky. 
También en Irlanda se da esta pronunciación. 

Volviendo al hilo en cuestión, en  España 'whether you like it or not...' es 'te guste o no...', como ya ha indicado Lurrezko en el mensaje 9.


----------



## echinocereus

Primero, Jenny, gracias.  Eres muy amable.  Segundo, Loudspeaker, Creo que me has explicado una realidad sobre la que tenía preguntas desde hacía tiempo.  Yo uso esa pronunciación que tú describiste, la "hw", y que yo traté de describir antes.  No sabía el origen de ese sonido y la mayoría de las personas que conozco aquí pronuncian solamente la "w" de "what", "whisky" y "why".  El hecho es que yo tengo muchos antepasados escoces y me parece ahora que es probable que haya heredado esa pronunciación de ellos.  Misterio resuelto.  Gracias a ti.  Se aprende toda clase de miscelánea interesante en WR, ¿no es así?


----------

